# Best Waders?



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

I’m a Cabelas supermag believer...best for the money.


----------



## Hook and Ladder (Mar 1, 2019)

I would buy them again without question . I actually put flex seal on my old pair. I still use them putting docks in out. That is as tough on waders as duck hunting. Two of my sons own them also.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Just ordered the supermags after reading this. Have to take an ill fitting pair back to jays still. Mine were a bit more than the 150 . 240 because I have to have a tall size in 13 ( no swamp monster jokes or retriever jokes lol) 

Having a horrible time finding a under 200 pair for the GF though, She's short with big feet! has a size 8 foot with a 29 inch inseam . Even kids sizes are not right . Always too small of a foot. Any ideas ??????


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Is that an 8 women's shoe size? I'm 5'4" and wear a women's 8 1/2 shoe. I usually buy a men's size 8 wader and they work for me. The boot is a bit big but I wear extra thick socks.

Lacrosse makes women's waders now, that may be the route I go next time I need waders. They run a good Thanksgiving sale typically.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

The size 8 boot fits but her inseam is 29 inches and most boot size 8 waders have a 33 inseam . That is the issue . I got her 9's but she looked like she had on oompa loopa pants lol


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I use a wader belt which helps a little. I don't mind a little extra material in the legs but my inseam is probably a couple inches longer than hers. Gator Wader has a variety of women's sizes waders too, that might be worth a look.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Hands down, Sitka.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> Just ordered the supermags after reading this. Have to take an ill fitting pair back to jays still. Mine were a bit more than the 150 . 240 because I have to have a tall size in 13 ( no swamp monster jokes or retriever jokes lol)
> 
> Having a horrible time finding a under 200 pair for the GF though, She's short with big feet! has a size 8 foot with a 29 inch inseam . Even kids sizes are not right . Always too small of a foot. Any ideas ??????


I wish cabelas still made women's waders. Theirs were the best. I still have a breathable set from them but my neos finally died. I bought a set of lacrosse women's neos and they fit me pretty well. They are warmer than the cabelas (boot and thicker neo). They do feel stiffer to me, but maybe that is because they are still newish. I liked the front pocket better on the cabelas but the lacrosse still has hand warmer pockets and will work. I wear an 8 normally and the 8 boot is a tad large but thick socks make up for it. I am not a fan of the BPS women's brand "she" had a pair of those fail miserably.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

A lot of the Super Mag reviews say that the quality is not what it had been previously. Even with the drop in quality m, these are still the best.

I had in my notes that Rodgers Breathable waders were the best quality in price. That was something I had read from another thread on this site. In that thread, the conventional wisdom was that it is better to switch to breathable instead of neoprene.

Anyone have thoughts on the comparison of quality between the super mags and the Rodgers?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Loved my Rogers 2-in-1 breathables the first two seasons. Used them a ton for both fishing and hunting. Fishing season #3 the seam leaks and boot dry rot cracks started hot and heavy and by the end of fishing season they were toast. Just bought a pair of Frogg Togg Refuge 2.0. Opening day produced no leaks so far. Heading to Nodak on Saturday for a week. They'll get their first real test then.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

For the price of $110 for 800 gram it's hard to beat TideWe early to mid season


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

I ended up buying a pair of Caddis Hybrids that I found on clearance for $115ish. For that money I had to give them a try. I think they are 1200 gram.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

IF anyone has a line on lacross mallard 2 youth in a size 8. Can you get a hold of me? She tried on a pair of 7's. They fit great , but the boot was just too small. No one seems to have any . Even on a order from Jays. They called and said their buyer absolutely can not get any what so ever.


----------



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

Ash said:


> I wish cabelas still made women's waders. Theirs were the best. I still have a breathable set from them but my neos finally died. I bought a set of lacrosse women's neos and they fit me pretty well. They are warmer than the cabelas (boot and thicker neo). They do feel stiffer to me, but maybe that is because they are still newish. I liked the front pocket better on the cabelas but the lacrosse still has hand warmer pockets and will work. I wear an 8 normally and the 8 boot is a tad large but thick socks make up for it. I am not a fan of the BPS women's brand "she" had a pair of those fail miserably.


Ash - Cabela's has women's waders that are better than ever IMO. They make both the Supermag 1600 and a breathable 1200 that are the "SHE" women's cut. My fiancé has them both and likes them better than any other waders she's had in the last 10+ years.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Over the weekend, I tried on some Super Mags. They seemed great and I could tell they would be very warm. Leaning that direction for a purchase.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducksledfish (May 19, 2008)

I just tried my new Frogg Togg "bulldogg" 1200g 5mm waders for opener.
Got them on sale right before opener for $170 on the web.
They are pretty comfortable and warm, with lots of pockets and features, but had a pinleak in the butt.
The company wanted to charge me the shipping for them to check it out. The online store ended up helping me out on it (I will return to them for free exchange). 

If the new ones are leak free I will post an update to share. But its not a great sign that the company does not seem real interested in helping fix the issue. Makes me want to recommend shopping local.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> IF anyone has a line on lacross mallard 2 youth in a size 8. Can you get a hold of me? She tried on a pair of 7's. They fit great , but the boot was just too small. No one seems to have any . Even on a order from Jays. They called and said their buyer absolutely can not get any what so ever.


Actually the exact pair I bought my son. They still have them in 8's.

https://www.sierra.com/lacrosse-mal...foot-for-boys~p~691fp/?filterString=s~waders/


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I just bought some USIA waders this summer to try. I am trapping in them, most I have ever gotten is two years on a set of waders.

https://usia.com/waders/


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

SnowJunkie said:


> Ash - Cabela's has women's waders that are better than ever IMO. They make both the Supermag 1600 and a breathable 1200 that are the "SHE" women's cut. My fiancé has them both and likes them better than any other waders she's had in the last 10+ years.


I had terrible luck with SHE before they were bought with Cabelas. So I’m steering clear for now. Blew out both seems on top of the boot. Right where it attaches to the waders. Felt water come rushing in. Wasn’t a leak, it was a blow out.


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

slwayne said:


> Loved my Rogers 2-in-1 breathables the first two seasons. Used them a ton for both fishing and hunting. Fishing season #3 the seam leaks and boot dry rot cracks started hot and heavy and by the end of fishing season they were toast. Just bought a pair of Frogg Togg Refuge 2.0. Opening day produced no leaks so far. Heading to Nodak on Saturday for a week. They'll get their first real test then.


Run away from Rogers. Had a pair of their "Toughman" waders. The boots dry rotted so bad that both cracked wide open in the second season. Definitely some defective Chinese rubber but they refused to stand behind them. They offered me a 10% discount a new pair. I wasn't about to go down that road again and had my name removed from their mailing list.

The best waders I ever had were Lacrosse Alpha Swamp Fox breathable waders. These were not late season or cheap, but they are 4 1/2 years old and still dry.


----------

